# 24 volt, turned one battery reverse polarity?



## rschuett82 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello all,

This is my first post, but I visit frequently. Anyways, I have a 70lb Minn Kota trolling motor hooked up to a 24 volt system. Everything was hooked up properly, but when I went to charge the batteries last week the charger indicates that one battery has a reverse polarity... Has anyone ever heard of this happening? The batteries are only two years old, purchased new from Bass Pro, Trolling motor deep cycle. Is this normal?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 24, 2011)

Not positive on this, but, if you are using a 12 volt charger, then I am pretty sure you have to charge the batteries unhooked and individually. The "reversed polarity" is probably a result of the two batteries being connected pos to neg. Again, not positive this is the case, but might give it a go.


----------



## rschuett82 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advise i really appreciate it! I forgot to mention that is a 12 volt charger, but I disco'd the jumper cable and all TM wires, so the batteries would (i thought) charge at the 12V setting. Sorry I didn't advise that earlier.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 24, 2011)

Well... :-k ...now I'm not too sure what you have going on. If batteries are disconnected and individually hooked up on the charger, I'm guessing you might have a bad battery. If you have an O'Reilly's or Auto Zone (I think Napa too), they will test a battery for you for free. That would be my next step if it still isn't working.....unless someone has another idea???


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd have to guess the charger would go bad before the battery would actually reverse polarity :|


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 24, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I'd have to guess the charger would go bad before the battery would actually reverse polarity :|



I would agree, but the OP indicates that:


rschuett82 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post, but I visit frequently. Anyways, I have a 70lb Minn Kota trolling motor hooked up to a 24 volt system. Everything was hooked up properly, but when I went to charge the batteries last week the charger *indicates that one battery *has a reverse polarity... Has anyone ever heard of this happening? The batteries are only two years old, purchased new from Bass Pro, Trolling motor deep cycle. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



So I wouldn't think that it's the charger if it's only doing this on one battery, but it could be. I would still have the battery tested (or both of them for that matter) seeing as how it is free to have done.


----------

